# Bunnybuster Hammermil



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The Hammermil, oh my goodness. Bunnybuster sells these as hunting slingshots and I agree. I was out hunting waterfowl with some friends and there was a wounded duck. I pulled out this Hammermil and one shot it was over. The feel is right, everything is right, even the looks are right. If it was smaller this would be my #1. The only slingshot that rivals this for hunting is the a+ slingshots for their compactness. But the next time I'm going out in the middle of nowhere I'm taking this Bunnybuster, I'm planning on buying a couple more. It's been awhile since I've been active but I believe Bunnybuster deserves a second look. There are some very good advantages to having a slingshot rather than a .22 pistol while hunting


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I was looking at them. Seem legit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

They are great slingshots one of my all time favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

